# Is a Sharpie safe?



## intermision (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a 20g set up as a growing aquarium, I am using plastic cups with substrate to grow them in, I want to label the cups, but I am worried that a sharpie ink will mess up the water or kill my rasboras. Any ideas.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't know for sure, but the pet stores often write on the bag with sharpie and then tell you to float the bag in your tank....


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Well, I don't think I would throw a Sharpie in the tank, they've got Toluene or Xylene or something toxic like that in them (all "permanent" markers do.) But I wouldn't think that the little bit of ink you use writing would be that much of a problem. If you're still concerned about it (and you have the money) you could use a label maker loaded with laminated tape. I don't know how long that would last underwater, but I've made labels from these types of tapes to label some of my plants and flowers outside and they show no sign of wear or fading after two years. A moderately priced label maker can be had for under $50. The tapes are a bit more expensive, around $18-20, but they last a long time (also handy for labeling plastic storage bins that have "stuff" in them .)


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a Sharpie in hand and it says on it:

"Conforms to ASTM D-4236 *Nontoxic*"

These days I would assume that its nontoxic once dry anyway. I've never had any problems from them that I am aware of.....

HTH


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

But people get HIGH off them sometimes[not me!]


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

When and if the sharpie ink is dried, the chemicals evaporate... It should be fine.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

correct. non-toxic when dry.


----------



## typically (Dec 29, 2006)

you can't get high from sharpies maybe those really fat markers but not the standard sharpie


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

^^ Drug Baron


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

typically said:


> you can't get high from sharpies maybe those really fat markers but not the standard sharpie


Even the thin Sharpies kill my nose when someone is using it about 3 feet away, I HATE the smell... Maybe my nose is just to sensitive...


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

LOL, total thread Hijack:
Dry Erase markers aer the worst\best.


OK, back to the question, I have never seen a problem floating a bag, but not sure how it would work long term submersed. 

How about the glass paint(?) markers, and just write the name in front on the glass?

Or a label?


----------

